# Considerations when Simplifying Aquascape



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

That looks like a nice tank. Is the mystery grass UG (Utricularia graminifolia)

With the inert substrate you'll probably have to dose the water column especially since most of the plants your showing are attached to something. and are not planted in the substrate. I like using co2 even in these type of scapes not necessarily for growth rates but for how lush it makes everything grow and it increases uptake to keep the water clean of organics.


----------



## mrnvgtr (May 20, 2016)

houseofcards said:


> That looks like a nice tank. Is the mystery grass UG (Utricularia graminifolia)
> 
> With the inert substrate you'll probably have to dose the water column especially since most of the plants your showing are attached to something. and are not planted in the substrate. I like using co2 even in these type of scapes not necessarily for growth rates but for how lush it makes everything grow and it increases uptake to keep the water clean of organics.


Oops, you've identified an error in my previous post. It's Utricularia graminifolia, not Dwarf Hairgrass. I'll make the correction right now.

Ok that makes sense. I'll look into products for dosing the water column. I'm still not prepared to take the leap to CO2; mainly lack of money and time to fine-tune things.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

mrnvgtr said:


> Oops, you've identified an error in my previous post. It's Utricularia graminifolia, not Dwarf Hairgrass. I'll make the correction right now.
> 
> Ok that makes sense. I'll look into products for dosing the water column. I'm still not prepared to take the leap to CO2; mainly lack of money and time to fine-tune things.


For the type of tank you're planning, with slower growers and lower lighting you can easily get by with diy co2 or inexpensive co2 kit. You don't need crazy high co2 if you don't have high light and with low light a little co2 goes a long way in stimulating plant growth. That way you can play and see if you like it and then move on to something more expensive down the line once you know if you like it or not.


----------

